# Chorizo Fatty



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jul 7, 2018)

Its been a long time since I've posted so I figured I would come back in style! A good old fatty I did up a couple days ago! Stuffed it with chorizo sausage, jalapenos, onions, and pepperjack cheese. Smoked it on my new Traeger Tailgater at around 250 degrees for about 2 1/2 hours.  Came out great!  Brought some to work for lunch and people were begging to have some and are even offering money for me to make them one!  I also tried making a version of it in a meatball form but when I tried to crisp up the bacon on the grill, I wasn't paying attention and ended up burning the bacon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks awfully good from my screen.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## dcecil (Jul 7, 2018)

That looks delicious


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

Good looking fatty, I bet it tasted great.
That bacon looks so good...  Mmmmm!
I give it 4.5:5, it'd be 5:5 if I could see some oozing cheese.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks! Unfortunately I didnt realize I was low on cheese so I used what was left.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I didnt realize I was low on cheese so I used what was left.


Sometimes ya gotta make do... I would still be holding out my plate for a slice or two.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

Fantastic looking fattie!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks really good to me. I like chorizo alot. In fact I have plans on making a Mexican style fatty with chorizo. 

Your bacon wrap looks picture perfect.


----------

